# DRO or Travadial on Clausing 100



## Vandal Machining (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm interested in fitting one or the other just to have an idea of travel on the Z-axis for making parts and I was wondering if anyone else has fit either of these to their Clausing.  The DRO wouldn't be one of the fancy ones, probably just the one with the little screen.  Or I'm looking at a used travadial and how to mount it to the apron.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 16, 2013)

I been also thinking of a Trav-a-dial.  So far what I found, may as well settle for a dro. prices way up
there   .


----------



## Vandal Machining (Mar 16, 2013)

I've found some travadials for about 100-200 on ebay, but not sure if a DRO is better when they run about 500-800 for a 2 axis setup.  Till then I'm using a set of calipers to measure and a 4 position stop for z axis travel.


----------

